# Bocca d'Ussol



## Kaivi (22. April 2004)

Hi,
es gibt ja einige Berichte über die Bocca d'Ussol, ich habe aber bisher keinen gelesen, der den richtigen Weg gefunden hat.
Ist dem so, oder hat es jemand geschafft??? Wenn ja, zu empfehlen?
Gruß Kai


----------



## Fubbes (23. April 2004)

Laut Carsten, der den richtigen Weg ja nicht gefunden hatte, ist die Auffahrt ziemlich steil und langweilig. Ansonsten halte ich den Übergang startegisch für günstig, falls man zum Termalzo will. Die Wegfindung sollte nicht schwierig sein, wenn man ein bisschen aufpasst.
 Ein anderes Problem ist die Übernachtung. Ver der Bocca könnte zu früh sein, da dann am nachsten Tag inkl. Tremalzo zuviele Höhenmeter warten, nach der Bocca ist allerdings psychologisch ungünstig, wenn man bedenkt, dass es vom Ledrosee nach Riva mit dem Bike vielleicht 20 Minuten sind. Da lässt man den Tremalzo gerne sausen.

 Die otimale Anfahrt ist eigtl. vom westl. gelegenen Passo Croce Domini, doch der ist außerhalb deiner Route.

 Gruß
 Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (23. April 2004)

bocca d'ussol halte ich für wenig spannend, eine wesentlich bessere alternative ist die parallel gelegene pozza di cadria. schöne auffahrt auf schmalen militär-karrenwegen dafür sausteiler bremsenkiller-downhill (wahrscheinlich wäre es sinnvoll, wenn man oben angelangt dem kamm nach rechts richtung passo rango folgt und von dort nach tiarno runterfährt (hab ich aber noch nicht gemacht). den einstieg zur pozza findet man über lardaro und deserta (auf halbem weg tione-storo).

rt
(www.traumtouren-transalp.de)

p.s. die bocca d'ussol ist auch in unserem buch drin...


----------



## Carsten (23. April 2004)

Servus

Wenn Ihr da seid, seid Ihr falsch:






Der richtige Übergang ist irgendwo im Hintergrund zu sehen, oder im Nebel verschwunden.
Die Abfahrt verläuft unten rechts im Bild. Übrigens ein sehr schöner Trail, wenn es nicht geregnet hätte und wir ne Stunde in dem besch...Kuhstall der der Mga. Giu zugebracht hätten...
unten ziemlich felsig und bei Regen leider nicht fahrbar

Hier noch ein Erfahrungbericht:

http://www.schymik.de/Transalp/Ussol.htm

Hier die tolle Karte, auf der die Boccal Ùssol mit 1675 anstatt der kanpp 1900 eingezeichnet ist:

http://private.addcom.de/schymik/ibc/ussol.jpg

(ab jetzt 30 Stunden online, dann weg    )

Jedenfalls ist der Übergang an sich nicht ganz schlecht. Wir hatten damals in Sportono übernachtetund danach in  Tiarno. Wenn man nicht ganz so viel Zeit verpempert, kommt man aber locker noch hoch bis auf den Tremalzo...
Ansonsten bietet sich eine Übernachtung im Refugio al Faggio an


----------



## Superfriend (23. April 2004)

Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten bietet sich eine Übernachtung im Refugio al Faggio an



Dachte ich mir auch und hab mal recherchiert, aber: Das Ding macht einen auf nobel und ist wahrscheinlich sackteuer.


----------



## dede (23. April 2004)

ihr nehmt das mit den höhenmetern aber wirklich ganz genau, v.a. wo doch jeder weiß, daß sich die kompaß-zeichner stets solche späßchen erlauben...:-(((


----------



## Fubbes (23. April 2004)

Auf meiner Karte stimmt die Höhe: 1878m. Ist bei Carsten wohl schlichtweg ein Druckfehler.
 Danke für den Alternativtipp, dede. Zumindest die Auffahrt zur Pozza di Cadria sieht gutt aus. Wo bist du denn runter? Ab der Mga. Vies igbt es ja mehrere Wege.

 Daniel


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (13. Juli 2009)

Hier mal ein paar aktuelle Informationen.
Auffahrt:
Bis zur Mga. Casinotto. (auch als Bivacco eingezeichnet)
dem Schotterweg folgen. Direkt an der Mga. Casinotto ist ein Wegweiser angebracht. Diesem nach links auf gut markiertem Weg, zumeist schiebend, die letzten 50hm tragend, bis zum Bocca dell Ussol folgen.

Abfahrt.
Zu beginn müssen die meisen wohl 30hm nach unten schieben (> S3). 
Dann schmaler und teilweise verblockter Trail am Hang entlang S1 - S3.
Nach ca. 200hm ist der Weg vor kurzem durch eine Lawine stark in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden und teilweise nicht mehr vorhanden. Dadurch ergeben sich sehr rutschige 300 Schiebemeter. 

Fazit:
Der Ussol lohnt sich nur, wenn die Wetterlage sehr stabil auf Sonnenschein hindeutet. Wenn es, wie bei uns, anfängt zu regnen, ist die "Abfahrt" stellenweise doch ein etwas fragwürdiger Genuß.


----------



## ducmon9 (14. Juli 2009)

Wir sind da 2004 drüber. Die Abfahrt fand ich gut, ist aber nicht einfach


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (15. Juli 2009)

ducmon9 schrieb:


> Wir sind da 2004 drüber



Ich schrieb auch von AKTUELLEN Informationen.
Die Lawine, die dem Weg arg zugesetzt hat ist wahrscheinlich erst letzten Winter drüber gegangen.


----------



## Racing (8. August 2009)

Wir sind Ende Juli 2009 bei unseren Alpencross über den Bocca l´ Ussol gefahren.
Die Abfahrt ist auf den ersten ca. 800m nicht fahrbar, da praktisch kein Weg mehr vorhanden ist und das Gelände rel. steil und geröllhaltig ist.
Der weitere Verlauf ist dann etwas besser - aber aufgrund des ersten Abschnittes kann ich nur abraten,  z.Zt. diesen Tourabschnitt zu fahren (da meiner Meinung auch gefährlich)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## traveller23 (8. August 2009)

Hallo Wir sind am Donnerstag da drüber gefahren, ähm geschoben. 

Raufschieben war wesentlich angenehmer als das Runterschieben. Irgendwie ein netter Übergang, aber eigentlich nicht lohnenswert.

Die Abfahrt ist recht nervig, 50m fahren, 100m schieben usw. Der Weg ist am Hang entlang meistens nicht mehr vorhanden, dafür sind die umgeworfenen Bäume beeindruckend. Sicher wirds ein paar sehr gute Fahrer geben die da mehr fahren, aber dem "Ottonormalapencrosser" tät ichs ned empfehlen.


----------



## John Oswald (8. August 2009)

wir fahren das ding jedes jahr im rahmen eines alpencross. allerdings fahren wir nicht den bocca del ussol, sondern den "nächsten" pass etwas südlicher. der ist zwar auch nicht wirklich spannend, aber bis auf die letzten 30hm ziemlich gut fahrbar. die abfahrt zum ledrosee ist auch fahrbar, allerdings sacksteil, zum größten teil auf betoniertem waschbrett (bringt garantiert JEDE bremse ans limit)

wir kommen von tione und sind schon ein paar stunden unterwegs. blöd ist, dass es oben weit und breit keine bewirtschaftete hütte gibt. verpflegung muss man selber mitnehmen!!

allerdings ist es von tione immer noch besser als langweilig via storo auf asphalt zu fahren.


----------



## John Oswald (8. August 2009)

ach ja, nur noch mal zur info. wir kommen von tione und überqueren den pass richtung ledro. andersrum ist die abfahrt über den langen trail richtig toll! die sacksteile auffahrt ist dann allerdings nur was für richtige wadenbeisser. die meisten werden wohl die betonrampe eher schiebenderweise bezwingen.

als tagestour vom ledrosee eh nicht zu empfehlen, da man ja nicht mehr wirklich zurück kommt. es sei denn man fährt über storo auf asphalt zurück. wären dann allerdings nochmal ca 400hm zurück. ob sich das wirklich lohnt?


----------



## eDw (12. Juni 2012)

Hi,
hat hier einer zufaellig neue Infos zur Bocca d'Ussol, bzw. zur Pozza di Cadria?

Danke und Gruss
Erik


----------



## traveller23 (12. Juni 2012)

Ich glaub das sich am Bocca was geändert hat. Den Weg werdens nimmer herrichten. Also eher schlimmer als vor 3 Jahren.


----------



## eDw (12. Juni 2012)

traveller23 schrieb:


> Ich glaub das sich am Bocca was geändert hat. Den Weg werdens nimmer herrichten. Also eher schlimmer als vor 3 Jahren.



Hi,
danke fuer die Antwort. 
Also dann wohl doch ehr Pozza di Cadria. Ich hab nur Bammel vor der super steilen Abfahrt wenn ich die Berichte so lese.

Gruss
Erik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## traveller23 (12. Juni 2012)

eDw schrieb:


> Hi,
> danke fuer die Antwort.
> Also dann wohl doch ehr Pozza di Cadria. Ich hab nur Bammel vor der super steilen Abfahrt wenn ich die Berichte so lese.
> 
> ...



Naja, müßrs halt schieben, ist ja keine Schande. Zur Not werft ihr die Radln runter und springt nach.


----------



## alois (13. Juli 2012)

wir sind am 10. über die Bocca dell´Ussol. Die Betonrampen sind noch mit entsprechenden Waden zu biken, anschliessend gehts auch noch ca 500m auf nem recht guten und breiten Schotterweg bis zu einer nicht bewirtschafteten Hütte. Von dort ist Plackerei angesagt: erst schiebend und dann tragend kommt man via ausgewaschenem Trampelpfad auf den Bocce. Die letzten hm Meter gehts dann über Steinstufen. In Summe ca 300hm hinauf tragend und schiebend. Auf der anderen Seite geht es steil abwärts über nen ausgewaschenen, rutschigen unwegsamen Trampelpfad, der Trittsicherheit und etwas hochalpine Erfahrung braucht. Für Panoramabiker nicht zu empfehlen. Nach den ersten Tiefenmetern kann der schwindelfreie und fahrsichere Trailfahrer dann mal nen Versuch wagen. Klar, es gibt in den oberen 300-400hm nur einen Fehlversuch. Später wird´s dann flacher und bis zur Malga Gui ist es mit Endurobikes spassig. Ab der Malga findet man dann das übliche Geröll auf den Fussweg gen Tal. Unterhalb von ca 1200m war der Weg dann befestigt. 
Wir sind übrigens dem Track von Ulli Stanciu nachgefahren, das hat gut geklappt. Nur in seiner Beschreibung stand für den Weg runter "breiter Fußweg", da muss es wohl eher heissen: fußbreiter Weg.

Fazit: erst wenn alle Alternativen langweilig sind, kann man´s mal probieren


----------



## Fubbes (13. Juli 2012)

alois schrieb:


> ... Nur in seiner Beschreibung stand für den Weg runter "breiter Fußweg", da muss es wohl eher heissen: fußbreiter Weg.


Hihi, genau wie der feine Unterschied zwischen fast alles fahrbar und alles fast fahrbar.

   Daniel


----------



## eDw (13. Juli 2012)

Hi Alois,
danke fuer die Info.
Ich denke wir werden Rango machen, auf die Aktion hab ich mit einer Gruppe keine Lust.

@traveller23:  Ich kann mein Rad nicht so weit werfen wie ich springen kann!  

Danke und Gruss
E


----------



## traveller23 (13. Juli 2012)

Bergab fliegt das Radl sicher weiter.


----------



## undercover (11. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen

Wir suchen für diesen Sommer eine Alternative nach Riva.

Unser Plan ist es von Bondo über Bocca Dell’Ussol (wie bei Stanciu beschrieben) zum Ledrosee zu fahren. Gibt es Neuigkeiten zur Wegbeschaffenheit?
Ist der Weg immer noch so beschissen wie beschrieben, oder hat sich da was getan?

Wie sieht denn die Alternative über Malga Cadria aus? Ist das für normale Menschen die bessere Wahl?

Vom See wollen wir dann über Bochet de la Spinera und Bocca Caset zum Tremalzo (auch Stanciu).
Kann man das in diese Richtung fahren oder schiebt man da alles hoch?

Es wäre schön wenn jemand aktuelle Infos hätte.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Carsten (11. Juli 2016)

Alternativ gibt's noch den Passo giovo.
Vom ledrosee gibt es zwei Varianten um fahrend zum tremalzo zu kommen. Entweder Rampi di ledro über Passo nota oder weiter hinten im Tal die Teerstraße zum Rifugio Garda. 
Nach Karte könnte 416b und 416 aber durchaus fahrbar sein...Kann, wissen tu ich's nicht.


----------



## scylla (11. Juli 2016)

undercover schrieb:


> Unser Plan ist es von Bondo über Bocca Dell’Ussol (wie bei Stanciu beschrieben) zum Ledrosee zu fahren. Gibt es Neuigkeiten zur Wegbeschaffenheit?



erste 20 hm: sehr steil quasi in Falllinie, rutschig
danach bis Sella Lomar: öfter mal hangseitig abhängender Wiesenpfad, großteils nicht schwierig aber wenig fehlertolerant, kurz vor dem Wald 3 Bäume quer, die aber nicht schwer zu übersteigen sind
ab Sella Lomar bis Malga Giu: erst breiter Waldweg mit etwas Laub, danach mit stinkendem Schafkot garnierte Wiese
ab Malga Giu: steiler matschiger Almen-Zuweg, pistenartig
ab 1200müN: feine Schotterpiste und Betonpiste

PS: unten am Sella Lomar Richtung Bocca steht ein Hinweisschild "sentiero inagibile", was laut Google Übersetzer "Pfad unbrauchbar" heißt


----------



## alois (11. Juli 2016)

wir waren vor ca 4 Jahren da oben: "breiter Fussweg" und "fussbreiter Weg" sind dann schon ein Unterschied. 
Aus der Erinnerung haben wir nach oben die letzten 300hm geschoben und getragen, zuletzt mir Stufen. Ne schöne Kraxelei, für meine Freundin definitiv nicht machbar. Hab deshalb 2 Bikes hoch geschleppt. 
Auf der Bocca hat man das Gefühl, das Vorderrad und Hinterrad jeweils überstehen....und das Bike in die eine oder andere Richtung runter rollt.
Sehr steil am Anfang, wie scylla beschrieben hat, rutschig, weil Wiese dito. ich bin recht viele Passagen gefahren, hab aber auch kein Problem mit Hanglage. Kann mich nicht an Ziegensch... erinnern, dafür an den rustikalen Karrenweg mit richtig dicken Brocken. Da waren die 160mm Federweg gut nötig.
Fazit, weniger empfehlenswert.


----------



## scylla (11. Juli 2016)

alois schrieb:


> Kann mich nicht an Ziegensch... erinnern, dafür an den rustikalen Karrenweg mit richtig dicken Brocken.



Definitiv kein Karrenweg und keine dicken Brocken mehr zu sehen. Meine Info stammt von vor drei Wochen.
Unterhalb der Malga sah's so aus, als wäre der Weg frisch zuschande gemacht worden. Untergrund erdig/matschig, Wegbreite fast 2m. Ähnlichkeit mit einem Trail war nur oberhalb der Malga zu erkennen.
War da zum ersten Mal, also keine Ahnung wie es vorher aussah.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sub-xero (12. Juli 2016)

Ich habe hier mal die mir bekannten Möglichkeiten aufgelistet:
http://www.gletschersau.de/2015-05-02_passuebergang_valle_d_ampola/


----------



## streblov (3. August 2020)

Die Informationen hier erwecken den Eindruck, dass der Weg inzwischen saniert wurde:








						Bocca de l'Ussol
					

Bocca de l’Ussol liegt im Mittelpunkt der Bergkrone, die das Conceital umgibt. Die Bocca ist der nördlichste Punkt ...




					regio.outdooractive.com
				











						Senter dei Gui' (SAT 414)
					

Steiler Weg der zum Monte Gavardina hinaufführt, wo der Legende nach ein Zauberwesen wohnt, das auf das ...




					regio.outdooractive.com


----------



## streblov (20. September 2020)

Die ersten 50 tm am Bocca Dell'ussol sind kaum fahrbar, weil zu steil und schottrig. Danach kann man abschnittsweise fahren. Ist halt schmal uns schottrig. Ab ca 1600m ist's ein feiner S2/S3 Trail.


----------

